# Slavetrade I Made You A Sig.



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

you may have to rezise it though... i dont know. dont have to use it of course but im utterly bored today so i had nothing to do

- norway1

( just "save as" )


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thats not too bad for your first try man.. Try this for some Tutorials it Should help you..

http://www.vitaminpsd.com/index.php?act=cms&com=list&id=7


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Thats not too bad for your first try man.. Try this for some Tutorials it Should help you..
> 
> http://www.vitaminpsd.com/index.php?act=cms&com=list&id=7


thx dude. although the joachim hansen was my first.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey man, this is great. I really really appreciate you making me a sig man but my man Plazz is already in the works with making me a sig. I'm really sorry but thank you VERY much. 

Also, I'm glad you noticed who my favorite fighter is. Lols~

Here's a +rep from me though. Thanks man!


----------

